# What a Shame



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Rare color but too bad he had to go and screw it up with the clear coat. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Aut...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354c24566


----------



## raidingclosets (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah, weird listing...looks like it's basically a wanted ad for parts he needs to complete it and maybe the bike isn't for sale??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2015)

Was it touched up too? Looks like a bunch of green overspray on cardboard.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2015)

This is one weird listing. I'm not so sure the bike is for sale, looks like a forum thread asking for help with parts to finish his bike.


* Hello, This is my bike I have had in almost just put together, as I have just put a chain on it, it was taken apart cleaned, some dents hammered out, and the Finnish was cleared. to help stop any further rusting. it has new tires. the Seat will not tighten and the wiring is not done. the rear brake does not work. I need to know what the correct chain guard and rear rack are so that I can complete this bike can any one help. The bike is still mostly original and I would like original parts. *


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

That's like shellacking a Babe Ruth baseball!


----------



## TJW (Jul 14, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> This is one weird listing. I'm not so sure the bike is for sale, looks like a forum thread asking for help with parts to finish his bike.
> 
> 
> * Hello, This is my bike I have had in almost just put together, as I have just put a chain on it, it was taken apart cleaned, some dents hammered out, and the Finnish was cleared. to help stop any further rusting. it has new tires. the Seat will not tighten and the wiring is not done. the rear brake does not work. I need to know what the correct chain guard and rear rack are so that I can complete this bike can any one help. The bike is still mostly original and I would like original parts. *




I don't think the bike is for sale.  I sent him a note and suggested that he come to thecabe for answers to his questions.


----------



## slick (Jul 14, 2015)

I LOVE the torch marks around the tank clamps damaging the decals on the tank. Bike is killer and i love the colors that match my b6 but....3k??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 14, 2015)

slick said:


> I LOVE the torch marks around the tank clamps damaging the decals on the tank. Bike is killer and i love the colors that match my b6 but....3k??



Wtf?.. wow what a moron


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2015)

Dont see 3 k .Am I missing something??


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2015)

vincev said:


> Am I missing something??




You're missing the TOILET! Quit reading and pay attention to the matter at hand.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 14, 2015)

Gotta love the clear coat....because if you think this bike is cool now...wait till you see it with some clear coat on it. The ladies...they go wild for the stuff. Crazy wild. I clear coat pretty much everything now.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2015)

well..... it was a nice bike.....


----------



## vincev (Jul 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You're missing the TOILET! Quit reading and pay attention to the matter at hand.




I always blame it on the dog.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2015)

So what happened to the listing?


----------



## Dave K (Jul 15, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> So what happened to the listing?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-MOT...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2354d99181


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 16, 2015)

even if I wasn't  a bike collector and found an old bike that I obviously thought was cool and wanted to fix it up I wouldn't clear coat it and torch it ?? Etc ..  ?? dude has an eBay account and  obviously can google , wouldn't ya spend 15-30 min to see what ya got ?? Or do the damage ask 3k only so it won't sell so you pick the brains of Ebayers ?? There's  more to the story here ,he obviously knew it won't sell for 3k !!! 
I can see taking off rusty wasted parts to make it ride or house paint it for the 4th of July for a party bike but damage it more and clear paint it to preserve the mess ya made of it total moron rookie mistake just saying !! Sad sad end to a relic and more to the story obviously !!


----------

